# Fitchburg Rides Swap Meet And Day Of Events June 26



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 5, 2016)

Well here's another swap meet to mark on your calendar. Fitchburg, June 26th ..


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 16, 2016)

Let the show set-up begin.. Nothing but Iver Johnson as far as the eye can see. The Fitchburg Historical Society is pulling out all their  stuff. Hope y'all can make it over.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone fairly local that would like to include their Iver Johnson bikes in the indoor show just need to contact Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me (handyman) for more info.  The Fitchburg Historical Society is bringing out Iver Johnson memorabilia by the boxfull for this show, many items have never seen the light of day, incredible stuff.   NEW FIND!!  The Fitchburg Historical Society has the racer that Art Longsjo rode in the Olympics!!  It will also be out and on display.  I will be offering many Iver Johnson parts at the swap.  This will be a big year, don't miss it.  Pete in Fitchburg

Like our Facebook Page ! https://www.facebook.com/FITchburg-RIDES-277960232363396/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 17, 2016)

Had a great time last year and looking forward to it again - this is an interesting show.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 19, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls,, It's on to the show..Let set-up begin.  All my little kids lined up, ready to be loaded.
Doors are open  Monday , Tuesday, Wednesday. and the BIG day SUNDAY  at The Fitchburg Historical Society


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice line up !!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 20, 2016)

The floor is filling up. Some pics of bicycles and the display cases for those that can't make it to the exhibit.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 20, 2016)

Experience Fitchburg’s rich history in cycling !!  Running now through August 17th.  The 4th annual, Iver Johnson Bike Show.  *As Scott (Ivrjhnsn) mentioned above, the best day to experience this is during the "Fitchburg Rides" event on Sunday, June 26th, an entire day of bike events !! * The Fitchburg Historical Society is open Monday’s and Tuesday’s 10:00AM – 4:00PM and  Wednesday’s 10:00AM – 6:00PM.  Open for extended hours on Sunday, June 26th during the Longsjo Classic Bike Race and Saturday, July 2nd  during the Civic Days Block Party.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 21, 2016)

Pete,

I have a NOS fly rod (no reel) if you wanted something extra for the non-bike Iver display.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 25, 2016)

Weather looks to be PERFECT for Sunday Swap and Show.. Hope the new space works out well for those attending. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 25, 2016)

I'll be bringing *FOUR *Iver bikes to the swap tomorrow, two parts bikes and two complete and original bikes.  One Men's drop bar parts bike with complete Iver wheelset and complete ND 2 speed setup, $175, one ladies Airlite parts bike, $150, Complete and original Mens Streamline $500 and complete and original Mens Airlite $475 (both inside the Fitchburg Historical Society). Wood wheels, some with hubs, $25, ladies 28" fender set, $55, racing bars, $25, complete wheelset of model 90 Iver racer, $225.  Don't want to ship any of this stuff. 
See you at 7:00AM tomorrow !! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow, some good lookin' deals there Pete.
I managed to dig a few things out for the swap as well - early bird gets the worm!
See you in the morning.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 25, 2016)

Hopefully all people coming to the show know where it is..Located at the Sentinel and Enterprise building. Main st willl be closed for the Longsjo Bicycle Race .. https://www.google.com/maps/@42.5847284,-71.8055508,18.64z      Come down Rollstone St, over the bridge,, right and side.


----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Hopefully all people coming to the show know where it is..Located at the Sentinel and Enterprise building. Main st willl be closed for the Longsjo Bicycle Race .. https://www.google.com/maps/@42.5847284,-71.8055508,18.64z      Come down Rollstone St, over the bridge,, right and side.




Good to know! I didn't know Main st. would be closed too.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 25, 2016)

Also, copy and paste the URL in the "Fitchburg Rides" handout under "parking just for you" for easy directions. As Scott mentioned, best route in for the swap is Rollstone St to avoid any bike race activity.  Plenty of parking and easy in/out anytime of the day.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 28, 2016)

A few random pics from the 2016 Fitchburg Rides Swap.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 28, 2016)

thanks so much for the pictures handyman , there great!! looks like some nice bikes and parts  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 28, 2016)

I love Ivers, Why do  I not own a single one!!!  When is my Iver ship going to come in?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I love Ivers, Why do  I not own a single one!!!  When is my Iver ship going to come in?




Well,, should be easier now that the Yankeedoodler has stopped cornering the market up in Maine


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I love Ivers, Why do  I not own a single one!!!  When is my Iver ship going to come in?




You should have been there Sunday. There were a bunch for sale.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 28, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 334106 View attachment 334107 View attachment 334108 View attachment 334109 View attachment 334110 View attachment 334111 View attachment 334112 View attachment 334113 View attachment 334114 View attachment 334115 View attachment 334116 View attachment 334117 View attachment 334118 View attachment 334119 View attachment 334120 View attachment 334121 View attachment 334122 View attachment 334123 View attachment 334124 View attachment 334125



 thanks cat fish for putting thees on i reelly like  the red and green one super nice!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 28, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Well,, should be easier now that the Yankeedoodler has stopped cornering the market up in Maine



That's true, he did confiscate every one that came up for sale up here, he even got all the ones I used to own.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, the bad news  is that  the Iver Johnson Show/Display is all done at the Fitchburg Historical Society. But, on the bright side, the show/display is now open in my garage(hopefully for a limited time). By appointment only of course


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2016)

It was great while it lasted. I'm glad I got to see it.


----------



## Intense One (Aug 22, 2016)

Another one bites the dust!  Great to have had it around...unfortunately, I have never made it there!


----------

